# You Guys Will Enjoy This



## CalgaryPT (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 6, 2021)

Holy moly! That thing is a beast!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 6, 2021)

You know when you need a forklift to attach your vise that you're not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 6, 2021)

Wow I want one!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 6, 2021)

Watched that vid earlier today, some good stuff on his channel. Another guy i watch regularly is Steve Summers. Very informative


----------



## Tom O (Jun 6, 2021)

Steve Summers is a godo watch.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 6, 2021)

Jason is very well spoken and shoots great video.  He did a super job showing how the machine works - crazy big machine!!!


----------



## Crankit (Jun 6, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Jason is very well spoken and shoots great video.  He did a super job showing how the machine works - crazy big machine!!!



Great points on Jason's video and content quality, I would love to have that bench vise he built!


----------



## DPittman (Jun 6, 2021)

That was neat, thanks for posting.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 6, 2021)

This video is very nostalgic. At work, we bought a couple of machines from Carr. Our Monarch 62 is the lathe at the lower left corner. Just behind the yellow double pulley at 3:00 is the 54” Webster Bennet we bought.He had maybe a dozen Monarchs, half a dozen Cincinnati mills. The one in the video isn’t the biggest one Carr had. Carr had a Cincinatti boring mill with a 16ft x 12ft table. It could drill a 12” hole end-to-end through a Dodge Ram. Carr’s shop was a machinist’s wet dream. All old iron, all meticulously rebuilt.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 7, 2021)

So what did Carr build?  Death Stars??  Some pretty serious heavy metal.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 7, 2021)

A machinists’ machinist. I think he did lots of pulp mill and shipyard stuff. Also had the sweetest model train track and engines running around the perimeter of the shop yard. He taught a lot of apprentices over the years. He collected old gear, when he closed the business he probably had 100 + machines in his shop and outbuildings. From memory, I think we paid about $8k for the Webster Bennet, so pretty reasonable price. The Monarch was $12K, also a good price. I don’t know what happened to the rest of the gear, although Lenmark Industries in Langley, BC still show some of the stuff on their website.


----------



## Crankit (Jun 8, 2021)

whydontu said:


> A machinists’ machinist. I think he did lots of pulp mill and shipyard stuff. Also had the sweetest model train track and engines running around the perimeter of the shop yard. He taught a lot of apprentices over the years. He collected old gear, when he closed the business he probably had 100 + machines in his shop and outbuildings. From memory, I think we paid about $8k for the Webster Bennet, so pretty reasonable price. The Monarch was $12K, also a good price. I don’t know what happened to the rest of the gear, although Lenmark Industries in Langley, BC still show some of the stuff on their website.



Where was Carr located?


----------



## whydontu (Jun 9, 2021)

Coquitlam, BC


----------

